
QuickBlox now lets developers easily add video chat to their apps for free - Dim25
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/02/20/quickblox/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=QuickBlox%20now%20lets%20developers%20easily%20add%20video%20chat%20to%20their%20apps%20and%20offers%20a%20new%20free%20usage%20option&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
qbtarzan
yeah baby video chat is now plain vanilla for iOS developers

